

Solar storms expected to shake Earth in 2013 - wiradikusuma
http://www.frontsidebus.net/2011/09/01/nasa-warns-solar-storms-expected-to-shake-earth-in-2013/

======
sandroyong
Since we are all wired and connected, this would wreak havoc to our overall
communication systems and power grids. Solar storms cycle from Max to Min
intensities every 11 years - the last "big" one recorded in 1859 -> burning
down telegraph lines and transformers. Imagine what would happen today
('shudder'). I also understand that solar flares and the impending energy
clouds take a few hours to reach earth's atmosphere. Couldn't we just 'turn'
things off/down within that time window to prevent electrical overloads? I
guess the problem is detected/predicting them early enough - just like
hurricanes and tornadoes...

